# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم الاحد 10/4/2016

## MOHAMMED_MS128

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*الحمد لله على كل حال وقدر الله وما شاء الله فعل
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*






*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*صبحكم الله بالخير يا صفوة نحسن الظن بالله ونفوض امرنا له
 ان شاء الله متاهلين ان شاء الله مفروض نعزر اللاعبين و الحهاز الفنب ناس ما بياخدو مرتبات يلعبوا كيف التعادل يتحملها مجلس المريخ هم السبب وراء ذلك
                        	*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية والعربية :

* برشلونة يفشل في حل عقدة أنويتا ويسقط أمام ريال سوسييداد
* ريال مدريد يسحق إيبار برباعية في الليجا استعدادا لفولفسبورج
* أتلتيكو مدريد يُنذر برشلونة بثلاثية في إسبانيول
* استون فيلا يهبط منطقيًا لأول مرة في تاريخه
* مانشستر سيتي يقترب من أرسنال بتخطي وست بروميتش
* سوانزي سيتي يلحق بتشيلسي الخسارة الأولى في عهد هيدينك
* يوفنتوس يحول خسارته إلى فوز على ميلان ويقترب من التتويج باللقب
* كييفو فيرونا يفوز بصعوبة على كاربي في الدوري الإيطالي
* إيكاردي يقود إنتر ميلان للفوز على فروزينوني بالدوري الإيطالي
* مورا يقود باريس سان جيرمان للفوز على جانجون
* أياكس يعزز صدارته للدوري الهولندي بتخطي كامبور
* أيندهوفن بعشرة لاعبين يهزم فيليم تيلبورج في الدوري الهولندي
* جالطه سراي يتعادل مع تشايكور بالدوري التركي
* بايرن ميونيخ يستعد لبنفيكا بثلاثية في شتوتجارت
* سقوط مونشنجلادباخ وفوز هوفنهايم وأوجسبورج في الدوري الألماني
* التعادل يحسم مواجهة فولفسبورج وماينز قبل موقعة البرنابيو
* مانشستر سيتي يجهز 78 مليون إسترليني لضم أوباميانج
* وين روني قائد اليونايتد يعود للتدريبات بعد تعافيه من إصابة في الركبة
* إنريكي: الليجا أصبحت مفتوحة أمام كل الاحتمالات
* إنييستا: الهزيمة لن تؤثر على لقاء اتلتيكو مدريد في دوري الابطال
* كوكي: واثقون من الفوز على برشلونة في دوري الأبطال
* سيميوني: أتلتيكو مدريد لا يزال يصارع على الليجا
* ناتشو: جماهير البرنابيو تستحق ان نتأهل أمام فولفسبورج
* زيدان: سنجعل الجماهير تفتخر بلاعبيها يوم الثلاثاء
* جماهير ريال مدريد تطلق الصافرات ضد دانيلو
* كارفاخال: الصافرات ضد دانيلو غير عادلة
* باريس سان جيرمان الأقرب لضم كريستيانو رونالدو 
* التعادل يحكم مواجهة الأهلي المصري ويانج أفريكانز التنزاني افريقياً
* الزمالك يهزم مولودية بجاية الجزائري بثنائية إفريقيًا
* الاهلي طرابلس الليبي يخسر امام اسيك ميموزا العاجي في ابطال افريقيا
* فوز صعب لشباب قسنطينة على المقاصة المصري بالكونفدرالية
* الأهلي يواصل التحليق في صدارة الدوري السعودي بالفوز على الفيصلي
* الفتح يعبر النصر بثنائية في الدوري السعودي
* شبيبة الساورة يهزم اتحاد الجزائر وينفرد بوصافة الدوري
* الإسماعيلي يتغلب على طلائع الجيش في الدوري المصري
* الوحدة يتعادل مع الإمارات في دوري الخليج العربي
* قطر يهزم الغرافة بثلاثية ويتمسك بأمل البقاء بالدوري
* الخريطيات يضرب الوكرة ويحافظ على حظوظ البقاء بالدوري القطري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا جزيلا الرائع ابو حميد 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :


â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 13 :

* النيل شندي (-- : --) الامير البحراوي الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: غير متلفزة

* الخرطوم الوطني (-- : --) مريخ نيالا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: غير متلفزة

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري ابطال افريقيا - ذهاب دور ال 16 :

* فيتا كلوب - الكونجو (-- : --) ماميلودي - جنوب أفريقيا الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: نايل سبورت

* إنييمبا - نيجيريا (-- : --) النجم الساحلي - تونس الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: الوطنية

..................................................  .....

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - ذهاب دور ال16 (1):

* عزام - تنزانيا (-- : --) الترجي - تونس الساعة: 15:15 .. القناة: الوطنية

* مونانا - الجابون (-- : --) إنبي - مصر الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: نايل اسبورت

* موكاندا - الكونجو (-- : --) ساجرادا - أنغولا الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

* اهلي شندي - السودان (-- : --) ميدياما - غانا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: الملاعب الرياضية

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 33 :

* سندرلاند (-- : --) ليستر سيتي الساعة: 15:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

* ليفربول (-- : --) ستوك سيتي الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 9

* توتنهام هوتسبير (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 31 :

* فالنسيا (-- : --) إشبيلية الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

* فياريال (-- : --) خيتافي الساعة: 19:15 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

* أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) رايو فاليكانو الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإيطالي - الأسبوع 32 :

* نابولي (-- : --) هيلاس فيرونا الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

* تورينو (-- : --) أتلانتا الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 7

* سامبدوريا (-- : --) أودينيزي الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

* باليرمو (-- : --) لاتسيو الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 29 :

* شالكه (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

* كولن (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن الساعة: 18:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 33 :
* ليل (-- : --) موناكو الساعة: 15:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

* مارسيليا (-- : --) بوردو الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الاماراتي - الأسبوع 22 :
* الجزيرة (-- : --) الاهلي الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: ابو ظبي الرياضية

* العين (-- : --) النصر الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: ابو ظبي الرياضية

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 13 :

* مريخ كوستي (-- : --) اهلي الخرطوم

..................................................  .....

â—„ دوري ابطال افريقيا - ذهاب دور ال 16 :

* أفريكانز - تنزانيا (1 : 1) الأهلي - مصر
* أسيك - ساحل العاج (2 : 0) الأهلي طرابلس - ليبيا
* المريخ - السودان (2 : 2) وفاق سطيف - الجزائر
* الزمالك - مصر (2 : 0) مولودية بجاية - الجزائر
* الملعب - مالي (1 : 3) زيسكو - زامبيا
* الوداد - المغرب (2 : 0) مازيمبي - الكونجو

..................................................  .....

â—„ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - ذهاب دور ال16 (1):

* زاناكو - زامبيا (1 : 1) الملعب القابسي - تونس
* مولودية وهران - الجزائر (0 : 0) الكوكب المراكشي - المغرب
* القسنطينى - الجزائر (1 : 0) مصر المقاصة - مصر

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 33 :

* وست هام يونايتد (3 : 3) آرسنال
* أستون فيلا (1 : 2) بورنموث
* ساوثهامتون (3 : 1) نيوكاسل يونايتد
* كريستال بالاس (1 : 0) نوريتش سيتي
* واتفورد (1 : 1) إيفرتون
* سوانزي سيتي (1 : 0) تشيلسي
* مانشستر سيتي (2 : 1) وست بروميتش ألبيون

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 31 :

* ريال مدريد (4 : 0) إيبار
* إسبانيول (1 : 3) أتلتيكو مدريد
* ريال سوسييداد (1 : 0) برشلونة

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإيطالي - الأسبوع 32 :

* فروسينوني (0 : 1) انتر ميلان
* ساسولو (0 : 1) جنوى
* كييفو فيرونا (1 : 0) كاربي
* ميلان (1 : 2) يوفنتوس

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 29 :

* شتوتجارت (1 : 3) بايرن ميونيخ
* فولفسبورج (1 : 1) ماينز 05

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 33 :

* جانجون (0 : 2) باريس سان جيرمان
* سانت إيتيان (1 : 0) تروا

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري السعودي - الأسبوع 22 :

* الفتح (2 : 1) النصر
* الفيصلي (1 : 2) الأهلي
* الاتحاد (4 : 1) الخليج
* الهلال (1 : 1) الشباب

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعود مرتين و يدرك التعادل في مباراة مجنونة مع وفاق سطيف - بهدفين لكل

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

فاجأ المريخ جماهيره بتعادل غير متوقع ضد وفاق سطيف في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء السبت على ملعب المريخ بهدفين لكل في ذهاب دوري ابطال افريقيا مرحلة دوري الــــ(16) بعد مباراة مثيرة تقدم فيها وفاق سطيف مرتين
الشوط الاول
منذ بدايته وضح مسعي المريخ الهجومي و قاد هجمة خطيرة في الدقيقة الرابعة والتي كد عبرها ان يحرز اللاعب كوفي هد التقدم للمريخ من الرواق الايسر حينما لعب كرة خادعة خلف الحارس ابعدها خدايرية على دفعتين .
في الدقيقة السابعة عاد الوفاق الى مجريات ليقود هجمة عبر اللاعب جحنيط لكن كرته ابعدها على جعفر الى خارج الملعب
في الدقيقة الثامنة قاد المريخ هجمة خطيرة عبر اللاعب بكري المدينة ابعدها من امامه الدفاع الى خارج الملعب رمية تماس ورد المريخ بهجمة جديدة عبر عنكبة لكن دفاع الوفاق كان لها بالمرصاد .
هدف اول
في الدقيقة 15 احرز اللاعب داغولو هدف السبق من خطأ للاعب امير كمال الذي فشل في ايقاف احد الكرات المشتتة من دفاع الوفاق ليجدها اللاعب دوغولو الذي اودعها الشباك هدفا للوفاق سطيف .
المريخ رد بهجمة قادها اللاعب بكري المدينة لكنها لم تكن بالخطورة التي تذكر .
هدف ضائع للمريخ
في الدقيقة 22 كاد اللاعب عنكبة ان يحرز هدف التعادل لفريقه لكن كرته الخادعة مرت فوق العارضة هدف ضائع للمريخ في ظل غياب كامل لنجوم الوفاق لحظة لعب الكرة
بطاقة صفراء لعبد المؤمن جابو
منح الحكم اللاعب عبد المؤمن جابو بطاقة صفراء لاعتدائه على اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف .
داغولو ارارهق دفاع المريخ
ارهق اللاعب داغولو دفاع المريخ بتحركاته القطرية
هدف ضائع لجابو
اطلق اللاعب جابو تسديدة قوية مرت جوار القائم الايمن لحارس اليوغندي جمال سالم هدف ضائع للفريق الجزائر
الحظ يحرم بكري
حرم الحظ اللاعب بكري المدينة من هدف محقق من عكسية اللاعب كوفي حولها في المرمي علت العارضة هد ضائع في الدقيقة 27
في الدقيقة 29 اطق اللاعب داغولو تسديدة قوية ابعدها الحارس جمال سالم
هدف التعادل
في الدقيقة 36 احرز اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي هدف التعادل للمريخ مستفيدا من تمريرة على جعفر الرأسية من كلة زاوية
رد الوفاق سطيف بهجمة عبر اللاعب داغولو لكن على جعف ابعد كرته الى خارج الملعب .
هدف ثاني للوفاق
في الدقيقة 39 احرز اللاعب اكرم جحنيط الهدف الثاني لوفاق سطيف مستفيدا من عكسية اللاعب الافريقي داغولو الذي تركه دفاع المريخ بحجة التسلل ليرسل كرة ارضية زاحفة وسط دفاع المريخ يعالجها جحنيط هدفا للفريق الضيف و الذي تلاعب بدفاع المريخ
مدرب المريخ يتفرج
ظل مدرب المريخ يتفرج على اخطاء الدفاع و هدايا امير كمال لهجوم الفريق الجزائري و الذ اضاع اهدافا سهلة في مواجهة حارس المريخ جمال سالم الذي كان ضعيفا في بعض الحالات خاصة الهدف الاول الذي لم ينجح في ابعاده بعد ان ترك الكرة تدخ دون ان يحاول ابعادها او التحرك نحوها لتدخل الشباك هدفا اولا
ميسي الجزائر تلاعب بدفاع المريخ
تلاعب ميسي الجزائر في الدقيقة 42 بدفاع المريخ حينما تسلم كرة من الرواق الايسر و تقدم بها وحاور دفاع المريخ و سدد كرة قوية ابعدها الحارس جمال سالم لركلة زاوية لم يحسن هجوم الوفاق في الاستفادة منها .
صدمة وسط المدرجات
اصابت جماهير المريخ حالة من الصدمة بعد ان تهاون دفاع المريخ مع هجوم الفريق الجزائري و الذي فعل الافاعيل بدفاع المريخ و الذي كان اضعف خطوط الفريق ليقع على جعفر و رفيقه امير كمال في المحظور لتصاب الجماهير بحالة من الصدمة.
وسط المريخ كن تائها
ظهر وسط المريخ بحالة من التوهان و لم يكن كسابق المباريات و كان له عظيم الاثر في انهيار هجوم المريخ الذي ظهر هو الآخر معزولا و لم يكن في الموعد اضاع كل الكرات السهلة التي وصلته لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدفين لهدف لفريق وفاق سطيف الذي لعب بثبات دفاع و وسط مميز اجاد في ابعاد نجوم المريخ عن الحصة الاولي ونجح في تقديم كرات سهلة للمهاجمين اكرم جحنيط و عبد المؤمن جابو
الشوط الثاني
مع بدايته اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب عنكبه و دخول تراوري
مخالفة للوفاق
في الدقيقة الاول حصل الوفاق على مخالفة لكنه لعبها في ايدي الحارس جمال سالم
رد المريخ بهجمة خطيرة عبر اللاعب بكري المدينة لكن دفاع الوفاق ارتكب معه مخالفة نفذها اللاعب رمضان مرت فوق العارضة
مخالفة مريخية
في الدقيقة الرابعة حصل اللاعب رمضان على مخالفة نفذها اللاعب كوفي ارتدت من الدفاع ابعدها جابو لخارج الملعب
هدف التعادل
في الدقيقة 9 احرز اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي الهدف الثاني للمريخ مستفيدا من كرة اللاعب بكري المدينة الرأسية من ركلة زاوية التي ابعدها المدافع لتجد اللاعب راجي الي احرزمنها الهدف التعادلي للمريخ
شحن بعد الهدف
حدثت مشاحنات بين لاعبي الفريقين بعد الهدف مشاحنات لايقاف خطورة المريخ
سيطرة مريخية
احكم المريخ سيطرته على مجريات المباراة تماما بعد هدف التعادل و كاد ان يحرز هدفا في اي وقت لكن الحظ وقف له بالمرصاد
دخول اوكرا
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بدخول اللاعب اوكرا وخروج كوفي فرانسيس
تراجع لوفاق سطيف
تراجع وفاق سطيف بعدهدف التعادل و ذلكمن اجل ايقاف خطورة المريخ
دخول زيايه
اجرى مدرب وفاق سطيف تعديلا بخروج اللاعب داغولو ودخول زيايه لتنشيط الجانب الهجومي
اخطاء لدفاع المريخ
وقع دفاع المريخ في اخطاء في الجزء الثاني من الشوط الثاني لكن هجوم الوفاق لم يستفد منها
تراجع في مستوى المباراة
على بعد 15 دقيقة من النهاية تراجع مستوى لاعبي الفريقين بسبب الجهد الكبير الذي بذله الفريقين
وفاق سطيف يعتمد على الهجمات المرتدة
في الجزء الاخير من المباراة تراجع وفاق سطيف الى منطقته الدفاع معتمدا على الهجمات المرتدة و التي لم تخل من الخطورة
تسديدة وحضور ذهني
اطلق اللاعب جابو تسديدة قوية في الدقيقة 38 لكن كرته تسملها الحارس جمال سالم
هدف ضائع للمريخ
في الدقيقة 39 رد المريخ بهجمة خطيرة عبر اللاعب بكري المدينة و الذي اطق تسديد قوية حولها الحارس خدايرية الى ركلة زاوية لم يستفد منها المريخ
الحظ يقف مع الوفاق
وقف الحظكثيرا مع وفاق سطيف في الجزء الاخير من المباراة لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل بهدفين لكل ليعقد المريخ من حساباته و يحتاج لفوز او تعادل باكثر من هدفين في مباراة الاياب التي تجمع الفريقين في يوم التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري في سطيف .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني يتعثر بالتعادل أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري افريقياً



كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

تعادل المريخ السوداني مع ضيفه وفاق سطيف الجزائري 2-2، في المباراة التي اقيمت مساء السبت، على إستاد المريخ بمدينة أم درمان، ضمن دور الـ16 لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

دخل المريخ السوداني في حسابات معقدة لمباراة الإياب أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري بعد اسبوع بملعب الآخير.

تقدم داجولو لوفاق سطيف في الدقيقة 15، وادرك قائد المريخ راجي التعادل لفريقه في الدقيقة 35، لكن جحنيط اضاف الهدف الثاني للضيوف في الدقيقة 39.

وفي الدقيقة 55، أدرك راجي هدف التعادل للمريخ.

بدأ المريخ المباراة بتشكيل ضم الأوغندي جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى، وامير كمال وعلي جعفر ورمضان عجب وبخيت خميس في الدفاع، وعمر بخيت وعلاء الدين يوسف والغاني كوفي راجي عبد العاطي "قائد" في الوسط، وبكري المدينة ومحمد عبد المنعم "عنكبة" في الهجوم.

فيما دفع المدير الفني لوفاق سطيف السويسري ألان جيجر بكل منسفيان خضايرية لحراسة المرمى، وجمال الدين بن العمري ومحمد بوشار وحاشي فارس كنيش ورياض كمال وربيعي ميلود، وتوفيق زرارة وأكرم جحنيط وأمادا إبراهيم وعبد المؤمن جابو ولاعب وسط جمهورية افريقيا الوسطى أيدوس داجولو.

دخل الفريقان أجواء المباراة مباشرة من خلال النزعة الهجومية المباشرة، وحاول الضيوف السيطرة على مجريات الأمور، ولكن لاعبي المريخ سرعان ما إستلموا زمام المباراة.

وعلى عكس مجريات المباراة، ومن هفوة دفاعية لقلب الدفاع أمير كمال، إستطاع مهاجم افريقيا الوسطى أوديس داجولو تسجيل الهدف الأول للضيوف في الدقيقة 15.

بعد هدف التقدم لوفاق سطيف، حاول المريخ العودة الي أجواء المباراة، وكاد بكري المدينة يعادل النتيجة براسية من عكسية علاء الدين يوسف، لكن الكرة مرت فوق عارضت مرمى الحارس سفيان خدايرية.

وفي الدقيقة 34، تخلص كوفي أنشط لاعبي المريخ، ومرر كرة عكسية على راس بكري المدينة ولكنها مرت فوق عارضة المرمى الجزائري.

ونتيجة للضغط المريخي المتواصل إستطاع القائد راجي عبد العاطي أن يدون هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 35 مستفيداً من الركنية التي نفذها كوفي.

وبعد هدف التعادل، كاد مدافع الرواق الأيسر بخيت خميس يسجل هدف التقدم لفريقه، ولكن محاولته "على الطائر" لم يكتب لها النجاح.

لم يهنأ المريخ بهدف التعادل، لتعود الأخطاء الدفاعية مجدداً، ويستغل صاحب الهدف الأول أود داجولو الوضع ليمرر الكرة الى زميله عبد المؤمن جابو الذي سجل الهدف الثاني لوفاق سطيف في الدقيقة 38.

وفي الشوط الثاني، أجرى المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايمال تبديلاً بدخول المالي ما مادو تراوي وسحب محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة لإصابته.

نتيجة للضغط المريخي، سجل راجي عبد العاطي هدف التعادل للفريق في الدقيقة 55.

ومرت الدقائق من دون ان ينجح اي من الفريقين في تسجيل هدف الفوز، لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل 2-2.

كان المريخ فاز في مرحلة المجموعات على وفاق سطيف 2-0 بأم درمان في موسم 2015.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لوك ايمال يطالب الاعلام والجمهور بعدم انتقاد اللاعبين لانهم يلعبون وسط ظروف صعبة




 


   ذكر البلجيكي لوك ايمال مدرب  المريخ ان التعادل امام وفاق سطيف الجزائري نتيجة غير جيدة واصبحت مهمة  المريخ صعبة وطالب الاعلام والجمهور بعدم انتقاد اللاعبين لانهم يلعبون وسط  ظروف صعبة للغاية .. واشار ن المريخ سيقاتل بقوة في جولة الاياب من اجل  خطف بطاقة التأهل لدور المجموعات .. وأوضح ان الغاني كوفي شعر بالارهاق  لذلك تم استبداله.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعضاء مجلس المريخ يهاجمون مدرب الفريق




هاجم عدد من اعضاء مجلس المريخ  البلجيكي لوك ايمال مدرب الفريق بسبب نتيجة التعادل التي انتهت عليها  مباراة المريخ امام وفاق سطيف الجزائري بالتعادل بهدفين لكل بملعبه بأم  درمان في ذهاب دور الستة عشر من دوري ابطال افريقيا .. حيث اشاروا ان مستوي  المريخ لم يكن جيدا وان ايمال لم يضيف شئيا للمريخ .. كما وجد حكم  المباراة حظا من هجوم اعضاء المجلس حيث اكدوا انه ظلم المريخ في كثير من  الحالات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(كورة سودانية) توثق لأهم الاحداث المثيرة لمباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف بـ(الصور) ..



 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يشكو الحكم البتسواني

رفع مجلس ادارة المريخ بمذكرة شديدة اللهجة الي الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) ينتقد فيها الحكم البتسواني الذي ادار مباراته امام وفاق سطيف الجزائري في ذهاب دور الستة عشر من دوري ابطال افريقيا التي جرت بملعبه بأم درمان حيث تحامل كثيرا علي اصحاب الارض وانه سيتقدم ايضا بشكوي رسمية وسيرفق ايضا شريط اللقاء لدعم الشكوي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعادل مع وفاق سطيف بهدفين ويصعب من مهمته في الجزائر



تعادل المريخ ووفاق سطيف الجزائري بهدفين لكل مساء اليوم بملعبه بأم درمان في ذهاب دور الستة عشر من دوري ابطال افريقيا بعد مباراة قوية ومثيرة من الجانبين .. احرز للمريخ راجي عبد العاطي في الدقيقتين 37 و 53 بينما احرز للضيوف قورلادو في الدقيقة 15 وجابو في الدقيقة 39 .. بهذه النتيجة يصعب المريخ من مهتمه كثيرا في لقاء الاياب بالجزائر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
راجي و لوك ورحيل الفرنسي كشفنا!!

يبدو اننا سنندم كثيرا على المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو ثعلب افريقيا
مباراة الامس كشفت عيوب الكرة السودانية وعيوب المريخ تحديدا و المتمثلة في البطء
الهدف الاول الذي احرزه داغولو اكدان دفاع المريخ لم يستفد على الاطلاق من معسكر مصر .
امير كمال كان تائها ويبدو ان توقف الدوري و عدم لعب المريخ لمباريات تنافسية كان له اثره في ضعف التركيز في الجزء الاول
الهدفين الذين احرزهما وفاق سطيف كان بسبب ضعف تركيز دفاع المريخ
الاول من حالة شرود ذهني واضح لامير كمال و الثاني كان بسبب عدم الانسجام في كيفية تنفيذ حالة التسلل
المريخ في الشوط الثاني لعب مباراة كبيرة و كاد ان يقصي الوفاق لكن الخبرات كان لها الاثر
نجوم وفاق سطيف اوقفوا خطورة المريخ بالسقوط المتكرر مرات و بجر لاعبي المريخ للمخالفة و العنف و الانفعال في اثر من مناسبة
خروج الغاني كوفي اراح دفاع الفريق الجزائري كثيرا حيث ارتاح من صداعه المتكرر رغم انه يتحرك بدون كرة عكس اوكرا
لو لعب اوكرا مع كوفي لكانت خطورة المريخ بائنة
واضح مدرب المريخ هناك من اثر عليه بابعاد اللاعب تراوري و ادخال عنكبة
عنكبه كان بعيدا عن المرمي ول يشكل خطورة على مرمي الفريق الجزائري
تراوري و بمجرد دخول اصبح دفاع وفاق سطاف مث (باكات الخشب)
وقعوا في اخطاء قاتلة لم تظهر فيها خبرات نجوم المريخ
راجي عبد العاطي انقذ مدرب المريخ من الحرج لكن من ينقذه من نجوم الوفاق
سنندم كثيرا على غارزيتو المدرب الشاطر الذي يعرف كيف يتعامل مع مثل تلك المباريات
متفرقات
جماهير المريخ لم تقصر و ادت ما عليها و لكن خذلها من اجرى تعديلات جذرية على تشكيلة المريخ
الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة بكل خبراته فات عليه ان يقحم تراوري اساسيا
خروج تراوري من التشكيلة اراح الوفاق من البداية
مباراة الاياب تحتاج الى لاعبين اصحاب سرعات و على المريخ ان يدفع بعنكبه و بكري في الاطراف الهجومية و تراوري في قلب الهجوم
لابد ن تجهيز اللاعب جابسون ان اراد المريخ التأهل
غياب اللاعب عبده جابر اثر على المريخ
الفريق الجزائري لم تظهر خطورته
جابو استحق ميسي العرب
اللاعب خطير و سريع وكان بامكانه ان يششكل الخطر علي دفاعاتنا لكن مدربه سحبه ودفع بزيايه الضعيف
خروج جابو و داغولو اراحنا كثيرا و لولا سوء الطالع لانتصر المريخ
اخيرا
لم تنتهي الحرب بعد ..نعم المهمة اصبحت صعبة لكنها ليست مستحيلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوةâک…âک…
âک…âک…امير عوضâک…âک…
âک…ما زال هنالك شوطا آخرâک…

âک…تعادلنا..
âک…و لم تنتهي المواجهة..
âک…ما زالت هنالك تسعون دقيقة في الملعب..
âک…و هذا التعادل يقول بأن للفريقين نفس فرص التأهل..
âک…إنتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل.. و بقي لنا الشوط الثاني..
âک…لا حملت هذه النتيجة خصيمنا للترقي.. و لا هي ستقذف بنا نحو الكونفيدرالية..
âک…تسعون دقيقة أخري في إنتظارنا..
âک…عند نهايتها ستعلن النتيجة الأخيرة..
âک…قد يقول قائل بأن تلك المباراة في غير ملعبنا.. و له نقول.. الفرق الكبيرة لا تفرق كثيرا في الملاعب..
âک…لا جماهير ترهبها..
âک…و لا دخان و هياج يرعبها..
âک…هكذا أفادتنا الخبرات المتراكمة..
âک…و أمام هذا الوفاق في العام السابق تحديدا كانت لنا كلمتنا في الجزائر..
âک…لذلك ثقتنا أكبر في مباراة الرد..
âک…لأن ظروف مباراتنا الأولي الإستثنائية لن تتكرر..
âک…سنقيل من عثراتنا بحثا عن الفوز في بلد المليون شهيد..
âک…و واهم من يظن أن شعب المريخ سيلقي بالمنديل..
âک…فنحن نسقط.. و لكننا لا نموت..
âک…سننهض من كبوتنا العارضة أقوي و أجدر..
âک…و سنلقن السطايفة درسا أكبر..
âک…عنوانه.. قد أخرجتم من دواخلنا مارد التحدي..
âک…و نحن قد قبلنا التحدي.
âک…نبضات أخيرةâک…
âک…تعادلنا و لم نخسر.. و هذا يحفظ لنا كامل حقوقنا في الترقي..
âک…علي الجهاز الفني ترميم الخط الخلفي.. و مراجعة وقوف اللاعبين عند نصب مصيدة التسلل..
âک…بعودة جابسون.. سيزداد الوسط الدفاعي متانة إفتقدناها اليوم..
âک…نغفر لأمير المدافعين غلطة الهدف.. و لكننا لا نغفر له مواصلة اللعب بتلك الثقة المقيتة..
âک…في كل مباراة أذداد حيرة من خيارات التبديل التي يجريها المدرب لوك!!
âک…و مع ذلك لم أهضم تبديل كوفي حتي الآن!!
âک…و لا التأخر في تبديل عمر بخيت الذي كان عالة علي الوسط..
âک…و لا الحكمة في الدفع بعنكبة و الإبقاء علي تراوري!!
âک…كما أن الشكل العام للفريق ظل كما هو منذ فترة.. مريخ بلا لمسة تدريبية واضحة..
âک…أين بصمة هذا المدرب.. و أين شكل الفريق المميز الذي شاهدناه في العام السابق..
âک…تكرار الأخطاء يعني غياب لمسة التدريب..
âک…و دفاعنا يكرر نفس الأخطاء..
âک…حتي الحارس جمال سالم الذي يسدد ركلات المرمي في أرجل مهاجمي الخصوم.. و مع ذلك لا يجد من يصححه أو يوجهه!!
âک…و مع ذلك ننتظر من المدير الفني لملمة أطراف الفريق للعودة كما نحب..
âک…و علي الإدارة الإسراع بتعيين مدرب عام ليعين لوك في مهمته القادمة..
âک…هذا الوفاق ليس بالفريق الذي يخرج المريخ علي يده..
âک…و المريخ الذي نقصده هو المريخ الذي نعرفه.. و ليس الذي شاهدناه..
âک…أعيدوا لنا مريخنا.. مهابا.. قويا.. و بعدها أسألوه عن التأهل.
âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…
ما زال رهاننا كما هو.. المريخ لها بحول الله.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محي الدين عبد التام : لم نخسر الحرب وقادرون على التأهل من الجزائر

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
قال نائب الامين العام للمريخ محي الدين عبد التام ان فريقه لم يخسر الحرب ولا زال مشوار التأهل طويل وانه سيعود من الجزائر ببطاقة التأهل الى مجموعات الابطال وقال : المريخ تعثر على ملعبه وعاد سريعا وهو امر لم يحدث قريبا للاحمر ولكن قادر على تحقيق الفوزو قلب الطاولة على وفاق سطيف في جولة الاياب و اضاف : الجماهير لم تقصر وكانت عند الوعد بها و قدمت لوحة باهية الجمال ولكن الحظ عاندنا كثيرا ولو كانمعنا لحققنا فوزا كاسحا على الضيوف وحسسمنا المعركة من الخرطوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جمال سالم متفائل بقدرة المريخ على التأهل للمجموعات من الجزائر
 
 

تحسر  اليوغندي جمال سالم حارس مرمى المريخ في تغريدة على صفحته الرسمية على  الفيسبوك على انتهاء مباراة فريقه أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري بالتعادل  الايجابي بهدفين لكل مبيناً أن النتيجة صعبت من موقف فريقه في بلوغ مرحلة  المجموعات لكنه أبدى تفاؤلاً في قدرة الأحمر على العودة من بعيد بتحقيق  الانتصار على الوفاق على أرضه والتأهل على حسابه للمجموعات وتقدم جمال سالم  بشكره لجماهير المريخ على وقفتها القوية خلف الفريق في مباراة الأمس  متمنياً أن ينجح الفريق في التأهل للمجموعات حتى يسعدوا به أنصار الأحمر  الأوفياء.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رئيس المريخ: لست راضياً عن الأداء أمام الوفاق لكن لم نخرج من المنافسة بعد
 
  
قال  المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ إن فريقه لم يكن في يومه ولم يقدم  مباراة جيدة تؤهله لتحقيق النصر لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن مباريات المراحل  الإقصائية من الأبطال تُلعب على جولتين وليس من جولة واحدة وبالتالي من  السابق لأوانه الحديث عن خروج الأحمر من دوري الأبطال لأن المريخ مازال  موجوداً في المنافسة ومازال بامكانه القتال بشراسة في جولة الإياب بالجزائر  في بحر أسبوع من الآن حتى يعود المريخ من هناك ببطاقة التأهل إلى مرحلة  المجموعات وأقر ونسي بأن مستوى المريخ لم يكن جيداً لافتاً إلى أن الأحمر  لم يقدم المستوى الذي يشفع له ويجعله مؤهلاً لتحقيق النصر وأضاف: شخصياً  لست راضياً عن الأداء ولا عن النتيجة التي انتهت عليها المباراة لكن في  النهاية هذا هو حال كرة القدم وعلينا الا نقف عند مباراة الأمس التي أصبحت  حكاية من الماضي وأن نشرع منذ الآن في تجهيز الفريق لجولة الإياب الحاسمة  بسطيف حتى نهدي الفرحة الكبرى لجماهيرنا من هناك.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبد المؤمن جابو يعتذر لبدلاء المريخ وعلاء يتجاوز ما حدث



حرص  علاء الدين يوسف نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراء وفي لفتة بارعة على الاعتذار  للاعب الوفاق عبد المؤمن جابو بعد الاحتكاك الذي حدث بينهما داخل الملعب  وقبل جابو اعتذار علاء بروح رياضية وتوجه جابو نحو مقاعد بدلاء المريخ  واعتذر لهم بعد أن كان منفعلاً للغاية لحظة اشتباكه مع علاء الدين يوسف  وكذلك حرص جابو على الاعتذار للاعب علي جعفر بعد أن حدث اشتباك لفظي  بينهما، وشهدت المباراة العديد من لحظات التوتر والاشتباك بالأيدي بين  لاعبي المريخ والوفاق مثلما حدث اشتباك بين الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة ومدير  الكرة بالوفاق لكن تم تجاوز كل ماحدث عقب انطلاق الحكم صافرة نهاية  المباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جماهير المريخ تهاجم أبوجريشة وتطالب بإبعاده من القطاع الرياضي
 
 
عادت  جماهير المريخ مجدداً في مباراة الفريق مساء أمس أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري  في ذهاب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال وهاجمت الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس  القطاع الرياضي وحملته مسئولية إخفاق الفريق أمام الوفاق وخروجه بنتيجة  التعادل على أرضه وطالبت الجماهير المجلس بضرورة ابعاد أبوجريشة من القطاع  الرياضي في أقرب وقت بعد أن أكدت أن أبوجريشة يتحكم في قرارات الجهاز الفني  ويرغمه على إبعاد عدد من اللاعبين من التوليفة الأساسية كما حدث للمالي  تراوري الذي جلس بديلاً على مقاعد البدلاء فيما تسبب أبوجريشة في اقصاء  الظهير الأيسر مصعب عمر من التوليفة الأساسية في الوقت الذي كان المريخ في  أشد الحاجة لخدماته في مباراة الوفاق أمس وكشفت الجماهير أن أبوجريشة ايضاً  يتعامل مع المحترفين بديكتاتورية غريبة الأمر الذي أخرجهم عن أجواء اللعب  التنافسي برغم أنهم طالبوا بمستحقاتهم المالية فقط وتمنت الجماهير أن يبعد  أبوجريشة في أقرب وقت ممكن مع تهيئة الأجواء المناسبة لفريق الكرة قبل  مواجهة الإياب بسطيف.

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*صباح حزين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يشكو حكم وفاق سطيف جوشوا بندا للكاف

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
تقدم المريخ بشكوى عاجلة للكاف في حكم مباراته ضد وفاق سطيف جوشوا بندا الذي احتب هدفا غير صحيحا لفريق الوفاق من تسلل حسب ما تقدم به المريخ من شكوى كما ضمن المريخ المخالفات التي احتسبها الحكم ضد المريخ مرفقا معها شريط المباراة فضلا عن تقاضية عن ركلتي جزاء لصالح المريخ


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب المريخ : نلعب في ظروف صعبة و كنا الافضل طوال زمن المباراة



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
طلب مدرب المريخ لوك ايميال من الاعلام و الجماهير عدم انتقاد اللاعبين و قال انهم يلعبون في ظروف صعبة للغاية وان ما حققوه بالامس في ظل الظروف التي يعيشونها يعتبر انجاز و طالب الاعلام بالوقفة مع نجوم الاحمر حتى يعودون ببطاقة الترشح من الاراضي الجزائرية و اكد المدرب لوك في تصريح عقب مباراة المريخ ووفاق سطيف الجزائري بأن المريخ استحوذ المبارة في الشوط الأول لكن الأخطاء الفردية إضاعة الانتصار علي المريخ ، وأشار إلى أن الشوط الثاني شهد أفضلية للمريخ ، المدرب البلجيكي أشار إلى أنه فضل مشاركة عنكبة أساسيا لأن اللاعب كان مميزا فى المعسكر بالقاهرة ، وأكد أن المريخ يملك فرصة للتاهل من مباراة الإياب بالجزائر . ولن يكون الأمر غريبا اذا عدنا ببطاقة العبور لدور المجموعات .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي شندي السوداني يواجه ميديما الغاني في "الإتحاد الافريقي"

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

يسعى فريق الاهلي شندي السوداني لإعادة كتابة تاريخه الجيد في كأس الإتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم، وذلك عندما يستضيف، عند الساعة 20:00 من مساء الأحد على استاد شندي، فريق ميديما الغاني، في ذهاب دور الـ16.

ويقف ميديما الغاني عقبة في طريق الفريق السوداني، الذي دون له تاريخا في كاس الاتحاد الافريقي حين وصل الى مرحلة المجموعات من أول مشاركة له في 2012.

كان الاهلي أكمل استعداداته لهذه المباراة، من خلال خوضه آخر لقاءاته في الدوري السوداني الممتاز أمام مواطنه النيل شندي، والتي كسبها بثلاثية نظيفة.

هذه المباراة، وبحسب الإطار الفني، فقد طبق من خلالها الفريق الرسم الفني للقاء الاحد والذي يأمل فيه البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو المدير الفني تحقيق نتيجة جيدة، بعد ان استطاع الفريق تخطي عقبة الدور الاول بابعاده سانت لبوبو الكونجولي بالخسارة ذهابا 1-2، ثم الفوز في مباراة العودة 1-0.

ومن المتوقع ان يدفع هيرون ريكاردو بكل من ياسين يوسف في حراسة المرمى وسفاري ومحمد سيلا وصدام في الدفاع، ومجاهد فاروق وعماريه ومحمد الحسن ومهيد خالد في الوسط، والثنائي كليتشي النيجيري وومحمد كوكو.

يعتبر ريكاردو ان المباراة تمثل عرس للعب في هذا الدور، ويدرك أن لاعبيه يعرفون جيدا أهمية المباراة.

أضاف أنهم كجهاز فني ركزوا على الكرات الثابتة، وقال ان كل اللاعبين يشعرون بمعنويات عالية واضعين في الاعتبار بان المباراة غير سهلة.

وجدد ريكاردو دعوته للجماهير للحضور بكثافة في استاد شندي، من اجل المؤازرة والوقوف خلف الفريق.

اما الطرف الثاني في اللقاء فريق ميديما الغاني، فقد وصل السودان قبل وقت كاف من المباراة، وخاض 3 تدريبات، منها تدريبان بالعاصمة الخرطوم، ويقوده المدرب السويدي ستراند، وكان الفريق قد وصل لهذه المرحلة بعد تخطي عقبة الإتحاد الليبي.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلي الخرطوم يعمق جراح مريخ كوستي

ديربي سبورت:الخرطوم
كتب : الطيب جديد
عمق اهلي الخرطوم(الفرسان) جراح مضيفه مريخ كوستي عندما الحق به الهزيمه عصر اليوم بهدفين نظيفين جاءا في الحصة الاولى من اللقاء ليرفع الفرسان رصيدهم ل(13) نقطة في المركز الحادي عشر ويتجمد رصيد اصحاب الارض في (10) نقاط في المركز السادس عشر وسجل اهداف المباراة لاعب خط الوسط خليفه احمد والمهاجم احمد سعيد (ود ابوك)


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين
أخطأنا والتأهل غير مستحيل


* شكراً الصفوه عملتو العليكم دعما وتشجيعا وحضورا متميزا واناقة ولاتستاهلوا الذي جرى أمس ولكنها كرة القدم تخلص لمن يعطيها ويحترم خصمها ويستثمر فرصها ويقلل من أخطائه الجماعية والفردية وان لكل مجتهد نصيب وأن البذل والعطاء مطلوبان وأن الغرور والثقة الزائده تأتي بنتائج عكسيه…
* هفوتان دفاعيتان قصمتا ظهر الزعيم وبرجلت اللاعبين طيلة الشوط الأول ليعودوا في الشوط الثاني ويفوقوا ويدركوا التعادل فمن كان منا يفكر أن القدر يخبىء لنا أن يخطىء صمام أمان دفاعنا أمير كمال ولكنها المستديرة…
* مدرب كان يوم أمس المحك الحقيقي له ولكنه أثبت بانه ليس في قامة المريخ في مباراة تحتاج للخبرة التدريبية ونفاجأ بتراوري في دكة البدلاء والزج بعنكبة الذي لم يقدم منذ عودته من هلال الأبيض ما يشفع له وفوق هذا وذاك يسحب كوفي أنشط لاعبي الفريق أمس وصانع الهدفين…
* فريق يلعب بدون استراتيجية معينة وبدون نكهة تميزه وفراغات كبيرة جدا بين الخطوط الثلاثة وعدم وجود صانع ألعاب متميز وعدم فتح اللعب عن طريق الأطراف وعدم الاعتماد على العكسيات ودونكم الهدفين اللذين سجلهما الزعيم من عكسيتين لضربتين ركنيتين …
* لياقة متدنية ولا ندري ماذا استفاد المريخ من المعسكرات الباهظة الثمن وأخطاء إدارية بالجملة وعنتريات وفصول ملاكمة لرئيس القطاع الرياضي وإدارة ضعيفة لا تتجرأ على محاسبته لأنه أدخل اللاعبين في أجواء من التوتر لاداعي لها وتمرد من اللاعبين بسبب عدم صرف المستحقات وتنقل بين الفنادق بسبب عدم دفع الفواتير كل ذلك ألقى بظلاله على الجو العام للمباراة وعلى اللاعبين بشكل خاص…
* عموما لم نفقد فرصة التأهل وليس مستحيل أن نعود بنتيجه إيجابيه من سطيف فبلغة الحسابات مازلنا في قلب المنافسة ولنبدأ مما انتهى عليه الشوط الثاني أمس ولو لعبنا بنفس هذه الروح وأكثر سنعود ببطاقة التأهل…
* لدينا ورقة رابحة ستكون إضافة حقيقية في الجزائر وهو جابسون الذي لابد أن يلعب مباراتي الدوري بالتدريج ليكتسب حساسية الكرة، ومباراة الجزائر تحتاج للاعبي الخبرة وفوق هذا وذاك تحتاج إلى عزيمة من اللاعبين وتعاهد على بذل كل ما لديهم وان يضعوا نصب أعينهم أنهم أضاعوا بأنفسهم فوز الخرطوم ويجب ان يعوضوهوا فهم قد خبروا الكرة الجزائرية وخبروا أكثر الوفاق…
* أكرر حظوظنا لازالت قائمة بالرغم من أننا ضيقنا الفرص فأصبح الفوز وحده المطلوب او التعادل بأكثر من هدفين او بهدفين واللجوء لضربات الحظ والامر بيد اللاعبين فلنعاتبهم ونساندهم إبتداء من اï»·ستحقاقات المحليه بالممتاز وحتي العبور للمجموعات والفريق حاليا يحتاج منا للمسانده أكثر من قبل ولتجديد الثقه وعلى مجلس التسيير والجهاز الفني توفير الجو الصحي للقاء الجزائر وبخاصة الاستقرار المالي والنفسي في هذه المرحله فهما مطلوبان وبشده وبإذن الله سيكتب التاريخ لنا ان يظهر معدن الرجال الذي نعرفه في ملحمة العبور…
* نعم بالامس لم نحترم خصمنا واصبنا بالغرور والثقة الزائدة ويبدو أن اللاعبين تأثروا كثيرا بالضغوط التي امليت عليهم بعدم ولوج هدف في مرمانا ولكننا عمليا فقد كان خط وسطنا بالأمس يترك فراغات للوفاقيين سيطروا بموجبها على منطقة المناورة وخاصة الفراغات بين على وبخيت وامير ورمضان والتي أتى من خلالهما هدفي الوفاق اي من العمق الخاص بنا وليس من العكسيات…
* الذين يحلمون بالكونفدرالية نسوا أن هناك دور ترضية وإذا لاقدر الله وأقصينا من الأندية سنلعب مع أحد المقصيين وبالتالي الأمر ليس بهذه السهولة ولانريد ان نفكر في الوقت الحاضر في ذلك وليكن كل تركيزنا على حظوظنا وإرادتنا وعزيمتنا في تخطي الوفاق في عقر داره ونذيقه من نفس الكأس…
* ونعلنها صريحة انه لوفقنا الله للوصول لدوري الثمانية سواء كونفدرالية او أندية فيجب تغيير كل الطاقم الفني الحالي بما فيه القطاع الرياضي ويجب أن نعجل بالانتخابات ليتولى المهمة مجلس إدارة محنك ونتمنى عودة الوالي بفهم جديد ومجلس خبراء بعيدا عن الأرزقية والجهلاء فالتسيير ليست في قامة تلك المرحلة وكفاية علينا اجتهادكم حتى الآن ومأجورين عليه…
* يجب أن نقف خلف الفريق في مباراتي الدوري مع أهلي مدني غدا ومع مريخ البحير يوم 13 ويجب ان نلعب المباراتين ونطير بعدهما مباشرة لمعسكر العلمة لأن هذا هو الإجراء السليم وكفاية تأجيل مباريات الدوري بدون وعي وخطط مدروسة…
* الخلاصة …نعم أي فريق في العالم يخطىء ولاعبي الخصم في كرة القدم يعتمدون علي الخطأ وبخاصة أخطاء الشطار والنتيحه رغم أنها سيئة فواجب علينا ان نشجع اللاعبين وان نقف خلفهم حتي نهاية لقاء الجزائر ثم نقيم الوضع بعدها لأنه سيكون الوقت المناسب لذلك و التعادل نتيجة في النهاية لابد ان نتقبلها و بالعزيمه والإصرار يمكن نقلب الطاوله في سطيف ومافي مستحيل في كره القدم إذا كان هناك بذل وعطاء…
* من البديهيات التي أثرت على الأجواء العامة للفريق عدم وجود مدرب عام وعدم وجود مدير للكرة وعدم وجودة محاسبة للقطاع الرياضي الذي يمثله أبوجريشة وحاتم وجعل التحكيم شماعة أصبح نغمة العاجز وفي كل مرة نقول مشوا ولكن لكل شيء حد وحدنا معاكم كورة الجزائر اذا لم يفتح الله على التسيير وعملت ثورة ولكني أستبعد ذلك…

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وجهة نظر فنية
نادر الداني 
الأمل مازال موجوداً

لم يكن أكثر المتشائمين يتوقع أن يخرج المريخ متعادلاً مع فريق الوفاق اسطيف الجزائري بالأمس على ملعبه والذي امتلأ حتى فاض بالجمهور العريض الذي تابع اللقاء .

نعم خسر المريخ شوط أول ولم يخسر الشوط المتبقى في الجزائر.

الأمل مازال موجوداً على أرض الواقع وطالما هي كرة قدم فينبغي أن يعرف الجميع بأن كرة القدم لا مجال فيها لليأس مهما كان وضعك الفني والبدني أو المهاري .

تعادل لم يكن الوفاق يحلم به في مباراته التي أداها أمس أمام الأحمر ، حيث قدم المريخ مباراة غير جيدة خلال الشوط الأول وفيما إنعدل الحال خلال الشوط الثاني بتدارك الأخطاء التي حدثت خلال الشوط الأول والتي استغلها الفريق الجزائري واحرز من خلالها هدفين بسبب الأخطاء الدفاعية الساذجة فالهدف الأول والذي جاء من قدم اللاعب ديغالو جاء بهدية اشترك في تقديمها كل من أمير كمال بنسبة كبيرة ثم يليه المدافع علي جعفر ثم يليه الحارس الدولي جمال سالم .

وبالتاكيد عندما كنا نحلل ونوضح في كيفية أداء المريخ لمثل هذه المباريات كنا نوضح في تحليلنا بأنه يجب اتباع الطريقة المعروفة في التغطية السليمة وكنا ندرك تماماً بأن رباعي خط دفاع المريخ يعرف جيداً كيفية الوقفة الصحيحة عند ملاقاة أي هجمة سواء أن كانت من الأطراف أو من العمق فعندما جاءت الكرة الى أمير كمال وكانت في متناول رجله ولكن اخطأ امير ولم يقم باخراج الكرة وكان المهاجم ديغالو أسرع منه في الوصول الى الكرة فإن علي جعفر لم يقم بعمل العمق المناسب منذ وقت مبكر لانه كان سارحاً وبعيداً عن التوقعات المحتملة والتي كان يجب ان يعمل لها ألف حساب فليس من المعقول أن يظل علي جعفر متسمراً في مكانه دون أن يتقدم لتغطية ظهر زميله أمير كمال أي عمل العمق الدفاعي المطلوب وحتى إن كانت الكرة أتية من وسط الميدان فإن مقابلة أمير كمال للكرة كانت تتطلب تواجد جعفر في مكان أمير كمال وعمل العمق الدفاعي المطلوب . ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي فمعظم الأخطاء الساذجة تخرج من المدافعين وتظل حبيسة الكتمان ولا يتحملها أحد ثم يتم تكرارها بين الحين والآخر.

فهذا الهدف كان سببه أمير بعدم تعامله مع الكرة المرسلة بجدية ثم كان السبب ايضاً هو علي جعفر بعدم أخذه لخطوتين ليكون خلف أمير فبمجرد تحرك أمير نحو الكرة كان على (علي جعفر) التقدم الى الأمام للوقوف خلف أمير تحسباً لأي خطأ قد يقع فيه أمير (وهذه الف باء تاء ثاء كرة القدم في الدفاع ) ثم يتحمل الخطأ أيضاً الحارس جمال سالم بخروجه المبكر جداً عن مرماه واتاحة الفرصة للمهاجم ديغالو بتمرير الكرة لحظة خروج جمال بمسافة بعيدة عن المرمى ليكون ضرب الكرة بصورة مفاجاة للحارس والذي كان بامكانه التريث قليلاً وانتظار المهاجم لرؤية تصرفه في الثواني القليلة التي وجد فيها فرصة تسجيل هدف .

عموماً لا يفيد البكاء على اللبن المسكوب وعلينا جميعاً أن نستعد لمعركة الإياب فهي الأهم .

الهدف الثاني كان الخطأ واضح فيه بصورة كبيرة فاللاعب لم يكن في حالة تسلل لأن رمضان عجب السارح من حالة التسلل كان واقفاً في المكان الخاطئ ولم يعمل حساب بأن يكون مع آخر لاعب وهو أمير كمال في خط واحد ولو فعل ذلك لاحتسب الحكم تسلل واضح على المهاجم ديغالو والذي وجد فرصة على طبق من ذهب بقتل رمضان للتسلل فانتهز الفرصة لان مثل هذه الفرص لا تأت كثيراً في مثل هذه المباريات وهو لاعب محترف يعرف كيف يستغل تلك الفرص فلعب الكرة الى المهاجم الثاني والذي لم يجد صعوبة في ايداعها في شباك الحارس جمال سالم هدف ثاني قصم ظهر المريخ كثيراً بعد أن عاود الأمل لاعبي المريخ لتعديل النتيجة لصالحهم ولكن هذا الهدف قتل الكثير من الآمال العريضة رغم أنه كان في شوط اللعب الأول .

التحية للجماهير العريضة التي جاءت من كل حدب وصوب لحضور هذا اللقاء ونتمنى أن لا تصاب بالاحباط جراء ما حدث بالأمس فكرة القدم أخطاء لكن يجب أن يعمل المدرب على تصحيح تلك الأخطاء أول بأول على أن يتم الاستفادة منها في تقديم كل ما هو جميل في قادم الأيام .

نقاط وآراء متفرقة من المباراة :

    الأداء الغير جيد خلال الشوط الأول والأخطاء التي حدثت من المدافعين وكل تلك الأمور التي حدثت لم تكن خافية على كل من لاحظ الاحداث التي مر بها الفريق من توقف لبعض اللاعبين وتزمرهم من خلال عدم دفع مستحقاتهم المالية بالإضافة الى وجود بعض المشاكل الأخرى التي واجهت الفريق في الايام الماضية لذا نأمل كثيراً بأن يتم تدارك كل الامور الإدارية وحلها في وقت وجيز تحضيراً لموقعة الإياب الحاسمة بالجزائر .
    الكثير من الآراء عبر وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي اتفقت على أن التعديل الذي أجراه المدرب ايمال بخروج كوفي في شوط اللعب الثاني لم يكن موفقاً وانه اخل بايقاع الأداء في المريخ لكن الشاهد أن خروج كوفي أو  وجوده لم يكن مؤثراً بالدرجة التي يتحدث بها البعض ، نعم تحرك كوفي في شوط اللعب الأول وقدم مستوى جيد في عمليات الاستلام والتسليم وكذلك صنع هدفين لكنه وخلال الشوط الثاني بدء اداؤه ينخفض ويقل شيئاً فشيئاً ومن الطبيعي أن يقوم المدرب بسحبه لإعطاء الفرصة لغيره حتى يجدد روح الفريق ويدفع بلاعب جديد يحرك به السيطرة التي بدءها المريخ في شوط اللعب الثاني حيث تحرك اللاعبون بصورة جيدة وبدء أنهم يزحفون عن طريق امتلاك ناصية الملعب طولاً وعرضاً وحصروا الوفاق في مرماه تماماً وقدمواً شوطاً رائعاً امتلكوا فيه الكرة بصورة جيدة مع القيام بطلعات هجومية مكثفة خاصة عن طريق رمضان عجب في الناحية اليمين وكان واضحاً أن رمضان تأثر بتسببه بالهدف الثاني للوفاق عندما كسر التسلل فسعى في شوط اللعب الثاني بقوة من أجل تحقيق فائدة للفريق لكن معظم هجمات المريخ لم تجد  المتابعة والترجمة في مرمى الوفاق .
    المنطق كان يقول بأن يبدأ البلجيكي بعنكبة لأن عنكبة كان متالقاً خلال معسكر القاهرة وقدم مردود اكثر من جيد وفي نفس الوقت فإن البداية بتراوري كانت ستكون غير منطقية نسبة لإصابة اللاعب في قدمه علماً بأن الجهاز الطبي أعطى تراوري مخدر حتى يشركه المدرب في هذه المباراة وكان من البديهي الا يبدأ به المدرب حتى لا تكون بدايته خاطئة لكنه اضطر الى اشراكه عندما وصل الحال لإحراز هدفين في مرمى الفريق .
    السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ماذا لو استطاع جمال سالم صد كرة ديغالو المصوبة نحوه عندما أحرز الهدف الأول وماذا لو احتسب الحكم تسلل واضح على اللاعب ديغالو بعد أن انسحب رمضان عجب ولم يكن كاسراً للتسلل هل كانت الجماهير ستقول نفس ما قالته عن المدرب وعن طريقته في ادارة المباراة وعن حال الفريق وغيرها من الأمور التي نضعها شماعة لإقالة المدرب ووضع اللوم عليه .
    المريخ أدى مباراة جيدة خلال الشوط الثاني وقدم لاعبوه مستويات طيبة حيث تداركوا اخطاؤهم وزاد حماسهم خلال الشوط الثاني فتحركوا بايجابية وفرضوا سيطرتهم على المباراة طولاً وعرضاً وحصروا الوفاق في مرماه حيث تلاحظ لنا قلة مردود لاعبو الوفاق ورجوعهم لحماية مرماهم وهذا ما كان يجب أن يحدث خلال الشوط الأول لولا الاخطاء الساذجة التي وقع فيها الدفاع ممثلا في أمير وعلي جعفر بعدم التغطية السليمة والوقفة الصحيحة والتهاون في كرات سهلة أمام مهاجم محترف وسريع ويستغل انصاف الفرص ، كل ذلك دفع المريخ ثمنه باهظاً ونحن هنا لا نبك على اللبن المسكوب لكننا نوضح الحقائق ونتمنى الاستفادة منها قريباً .
    التجهيز للمعركة القادمة يتطلب الوقفة الصلبة مع الفريق وعدم التباكي والبحث فوراً عن إصلاح الاخطاء التي حدثت والتحدث عنها مع لملمة اطراف الفريق والتعاهد على نسيان مباراة امدرمان والتجهيز فوراً لمباراة الرد بالجزائر والعمل يد واحدة من أجل تحقيق الصعود لدوري المجموعات وليس ببعيد تحقيق ذلك طالما هي كرة قدم فبمثلما أحرزوا هدفين في مرمانا يمكن للمريخ وبقليل من التركيز إحراز أهداف في مرمى الوفاق لأن الوفاق نفسه لا يلعب جيدا في ملعبه فتلك حقيقة بالإضافة الى عدم وجود الضغط العالي على لاعبينا هناك بالإضافة الى وجود فراغات ومساحات سيجدها بكري وتراوري وربما عبده جابر إن تعافى من الإصابة فيما ستكون الفرصة جيدة لأن الوفاق نفسه اصبح الأن كتاب مفتوح للجهاز الفني للمريخ وبات لاعبوا المريخ يعرفون جيداً مكامن الخطورة فيه والضعف فيه .
    بالعزيمة والاصرار والروح العالية والهمة الوثابة يستطيع مريخ السودان العودة ببطاقة التأهل اذا احسن الجميع التعامل مع نتيجة الأمس بكل حكمة ورجاحة عقل.

وغداً لنا لقاء إن شاء الله

خالص الود والتقدير 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشجع الهلال المعروف  قيقم خرص على التواجد فى مدرجات المريخ  وصافخ رئيس نادى المريخ فى روح جميلة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دوري أبطال افريقيا وكأس الاتحاد (ذهاب ثمن النهائي): نتائج مباريات السبت


كوورة - في ما يلي نتائج مباريات الدور ثمن النهائي ذهابا من مسابقتي دوري أبطال افريقيا وكأس الاتحاد الافريقي والتي دارت اليوم السبت 9 أفريل 2016.



دوري أبطال افريقيا:



يانغ أفريكانز التنزاني 1-1 الأهلي المصري

أسيك ميموزا 2-0 أهلي طرابلس

المريخ السوداني 2-2 وفاق سطيف الجزائري

الزمالك المصري 2-0 مولودية بجاية

الملعب المالي 1-3 زيسكو الزامبي

الوداد المغربي 2-0 تي بي مازمبي



كأس الاتحاد الافريقي:

زاناكو الزامبي 1-1 الملعب القابسي

مولودية وهران الجزائري 0-0 الكوكب المراكشي المغربي

النادي القسنطيني الجزائري 1-0 مصر المقاصة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ ترفع تيفو صقر الجديان ( النصر لنا)  في مباراة الأمس..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ ترفع تيفو (أرض الحضارات) في مباراة الأمس..







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*# شكراً للسفير البريطاني الذي يشكل حضوراً انيقاً امس و للمرة الثانية على التوالى فى القلعة الحمراء و يعلن عن مريخيته الصارخة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*# جمال سالم يشكر الجمهور و يعد بتحقيق نتيجة جيدة فى الجزائر



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ ترفع تيفو ( we can)  في مباراة الأمس..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تيفو جماهير المريخ (اولمبيوس مونس)  في مباراة الأمس..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج 
 مدرّب أطاح بفريقه‏

□ نتيجة مخيّبة للآمال وقاتلة للطموحات وأعلنت بنسبة (90%) خروج المريخ من دور ال (16) لأن من يقبل بأرضه (هدفين) بتلك السذاجة لا يستحق أن يواصل مشواره في دوري الأبطال المدجج بالفرق القوية وصاحبة الإنضباط التكتيكي العالي.

□ دون أن ننقاد وراء عاطفة (التعويض ممكن) أو أمنيات (سننال بطاقة الصعود من الجزائر) فالأحمر قد خرج تقريباً من دوري أبطال الموسم الحالي رغم أنه واجه فريق أكثر من (عادي) ولا يعتمد في قوته إلا على (لاعبين إثنين فقط) وحذرنا منهما في هذه المساحة مراراً وتكراراً هما (داجولو) و (جابو) وكلاهما لدغ شباك الحارس جمال سالم بصناعة متبادلة.

□ أسباب السقوط بالتعادل الإيجابي (2-2) تعود إلى نقطتين رئيسيتين الأولى (إهتزاز خط الظهر) والثانية (خرمجة الجهاز الفني) الذي يبدو أنه توهم بالتباري مع أحد فرق الممتاز أو (رديف المقاصة) !!

□ لعب البلجيكي لوك ايمال بتنظيم (4-4-2) وهو تنظيم جيّد ولكن دون أن يسند للاعبيه أية مهام تكتيكية ملحوظة بل تركهم (يهرجلون) كيفما اتفق في شوط اللعب الأول ويتركون المساحات ويسقطون في مصيدة التسلل بسذاجة اللاعبين (المبتدئين).

□ ظل الجهاز الفني للمريخ يتفرّج طيلة (45) دقيقة على عشوائية الأحمر بالإصرار على الإرسال (الطويل) والإعتماد على نهج (دوافير الحواري) بالركض فقط و (سك الكرة) دون أي تنظيم هجومي واضح.

□ أي مطّلع ومراقب لنادي وفاق سطيف الجزائري سيعلم أن من يصنعون الفرق هم (بلعميري – جابو – داجولو) والأول غير مقيّد افريقياً فكيف يتحدّث الجهاز الفني عن متابعة بعض مباريات الوفاق وتحديد نقاط الضعف والقوة بينما ما شهدناه خلال المباراة هو منح الثنائي (حرية مطلقة) في التحرك والإستلام والتمرير والصناعة والتهديف فشكلوا النقطة الفارقة في اقتراب وصول فريقهم لدور المجموعات.

□ أضف إلى ذلك نقطة مهمة جداً وهى أن (الحضور الذهني) للاعبي المريخ كان سئ جداً ويبدو أن الجهاز الفني اعتمد على اللياقة البدنية فقط وتناسى كيف يعد لاعبيه (ذهنياً) وظهر ذلك في اضطراب (أمير كمال) الغريب وضعف رمضان في نصب مصيدة التسلل وكثرة التمريرات الخاطئة والتركيز على الإرسال الطويل.

□ نتاج ذلك كان إنتهاء الشوط الأول بالخسارة (1-2) وحصول المريخ على (ركنية وحيدة فقط) وهرجلة وعشوائية.

□ في شوط اللعب الثاني وضع لاعبو المريخ الكرة في الأرض واعتمدوا على التمرير القصير وأشرك تراوري بديلاً لعنكبه فتاه الوفاق وتسيّد المريخ الشوط طولاً وعرضاً وعدّل النتيجة في أول (تسع دقائق) وحصل على (9) ركنيات في هذا الشوط.

□ وفي خضم سيطرة المريخ وضغطه على الوفاق يبدأ لوك ايمال وربما (أبو جريشــــة) خرمجته الفنية بإخراج واحد من اللاعبين المتحركين (كوفي) وإخراج (أوكرا) ويتبعه بتغيير يؤكّد أن هذا البلجيكي ماهو إلا (واجهة) في دكة البدلاء عندما سحب (عمر بخيت) وأشرك (ضفر).

□ والسؤال هنا لإيمال ماهو المغزى من اشراك (ضفر)؟ وإلا ماذا كنت ترمى بإشراك لاعب في الأصل (قلب دفاع) لكسب الزيادة الهجومية ولماذا ليس (عبده جابر) في ظل عودة بكري للخلف للصناعة وفي ظل أيضاً خروج اللاعب المزعج (داجولو)؟

□ إشراك ضفر لا يقودنا إلا لشئ وحيد هو أن البلجيكي (يقلّد) ما كان يفعله سلفه (غارزيتو) ولم يبتكر أي جديد بدليل أنه ظل يعتمد طيلة الموسم على طريقة (4-3-3) وجاء بالأمس وعاد لتنظيم (4-4-2) !!

□ خط الوسط الذي حقق الإنتصار على وفاق سطيف في دوري مجموعات الموسم الماضي كان مكوناً من (أيمن سعيد – سالمون – شيبوب – كوفي) وتم إشراك كل من (عمر بخيت – ضفر) في الشوط الثاني وقتها، وخط الوسط الذي لعب بالأمس كان مكوناً من (عمر بخيت – علاء الدين يوسف – راجي – كوفي) !!!

□ عموماً التعادل المخيّب سببه الأول هو (الجهاز الفني) دون أية مجامة لأنه سجل فشلاً ذريعاً في رسم استراتيجية المباراة بل فضح نفسه بعدم متابعة الوفاق خلال الموسم الحالي بعد أن ترك أخطر لاعبيه بتلك الحرية.

□ هذا غير تغييراته الخاطئة وعدم توجيه لاعبيه بعدم الاندفاع وترك المساحات وترك الشفقة والتسرّع.

□ حاجة أخيرة كده :: حتى الكونفدرالية بتلك المفاهيم الفنية لن نقطف منها ثمرة بل سنحصد أشواكها.
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*سلمتم زعماء 
مازالت الكره فى الملعب 
فلا الوفاق تاهل ولا المريخ خرج تفاءلوا بالخير تجدوه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
تعادل بطعم الفوز

* النتيجة التي تحققت بتعادل المريخ مع وفاق سطيف بالأمس نعتبرها جيدة جداً على خلفية الظروف السيئة والقاسية المحيطة بفريق الكرة في مقدمتها فشل لجنة التسيير الكامل وخاصة رئيسها في تسيير الأمور وإصرارها على البقاء بدون منطق زائداً الأخطاء الفنية القاتلة والقبحية التي ظل يقع فيها الجهاز الفني خاصة المدرب لوك إيمال ولذلك يمكننا القول عن النتيجة إنها تعادل بطعم الفوز.
* نتيجة أكثر من إيجابية لأن الحسابات الفنية على أرض الواقع تقول إن وفاق سطيف أفضل فنياً من المريخ وواضح أن المجموعة الحالية تتفوق على المجموعة التي قابلت المريخ الموسم السابق من حيث نوعية العناصر.
* قبل أيام كتبنا عبر هذه المساحة عموداً تحت عنوان (وسط المريخ الداء والدواء) وكنا نعلم أن الوسط بطريقته الحالية لن يقوى على مقارعة الخصوم خاصة فريق مثل الوفاق ينتمي إلى مدرسة شمال أفريقيا التي تتميز بالسرعة.
* مدرب المريخ ومنذ توليه مهمة الإشراف الفني على الفريق ظل يعتمد على تنظيم 4_3_3 وهو تنظيم سيئ جداً جداً جداً بالنسبة للمريخ ولا يناسب قدرات لاعبيه بأي حال ولكن البلجيكي ظل يعتمد عليه منذ بداية الموسم مما يكشف حالة الفقر الفني التي يعاني منها المدرب.
* علة المريخ الحقيقية في مباراة الأمس سببها الوسط ثم الوسط ثم الوسط.. ولن يقنعنا لوك إيمال بأن هناك علة غير الوسط حتى لو كانت مالية.
* لا يوجد مدرب عاقل في الكون يمكن أن يعتمد على ثلاثة لاعبين في الوسط يتجاوزوا الثلاثين بمراحل ومعروف أن منطقة الوسط تحتاج إلى عناصر صغيرة في السن تتحرك في كل المساحات وقادرة على إقتلاع الكرة وتسليمها للاعب بعينه قادر على صناعة وتنظيم اللعب.
* خطة البلجيكي لها دور كبير في إفراغ الوسط من الكثافة العددية للاعبين لأن من إعتمد عليم لا تسعفهم لياقتهم البدنية على التواجد بشكل معين في الوسط وهم غير قادرين على مجاراة الخصم ولا يجيدون اللعب الضاغط لأن القوة البدنية معدومة.
* حتى الهزة التي أصابت أمير بالأمس لأول مرة سببها الرئيسي سوء الوسط ومعروف أن أمير كمال من اللاعبين قليلي الأخطاء منذ قيده في المريخ ولكنه بالأمس ظهر مهزوزاً رغم أنه إرتكب خطأ ترك الكرة تسقط وعدم تشتيتها وهي في الهواء لأن المدافع ليس مطلوباً منه مراوغة المهاجم وتمرير الكرة بطريقة صحيحة في حالة الضغط عليه من مهاجم الخصم.
* نعود لمدرب المريخ ونقول إن أول الأخطاء التي إرتكبها إبعاده لتراوري وهو المهاجم الأساسي وإعتماده على عنكبة منذ البداية وراعي الضأن في الخلاء يعلم جيدًا أن عنكبة كلاعب بديل أفضل من وجوده أساسياً
* كنا نتوقع من البلجيكي تبديل عنكبة مبكراً بتراوري قبل نهاية الشوط الأول ولكنه تفرج على اللاعب وهو بعيد عن مستواه حتى نهاية الشوط الأول.
* أخطأ لوك بسحب عمر بخيت المتحرك بطريقة أفضل من علاءالدين وراجي وكنا نتوقع منه سحب علاء الدين الذي كان بعيدًا عن المشاركة بسبب الإصابة ووضح عدم جاهزيته البدنية.
* أخطأ البلجيكي في سحب كوفي الذي بدأ يتحرك بفعالية الشوط الثاني ليدفع بأوكرا البعيد عن الجاهزية البدنية وشاهدنا كيف فشل الغاني حتى في رفع الكرة من ضربات ركنية وكان ينادي على زملائه لتمرير الكرة من الركينة إليهم لأنه لا يملك القدرة على إرسالها إلى منطقة جزاء الوفاق.

توقيعات متفرقة ..
* برغم النتيجة الضعيفة بحسابات الأرض للمريخ بالتعادل أمس إلا أننا نعتقد أن المباراة شهدت إيجابيات في مقدمتها عودة المريخ للتعديل رغم تقدم الضيوف مرتين داخل القلعة الحمراء وهذه الصفة لم نشهدها قريباً حيث عودتنا الفرق السودانية على الإنهيار مجرد ولوج هدف في مرماها.
* الحضور الجماهيري الكثيف رغم إعلان تلفزة المباراة منذ وقت مبكر يعتبر نقطة إيجابية ولكن نخشى تفريط لجنة التسيير في تدافع الجمهور حول الفريق ودعمهم للجنة.
* لجنة التسيير لها دور فيما تحقق من نتيجة ضعيفة وهي تتفرج على الأوضاع الإدارية السيئة دون أن تتحرك لتلافيها أو تتقدم بإستقالتها.
* لجنة تصرف عليها قروبات الواتس في تسيير أمورها ورغم ذلك ترتكب الأخطاء الفادحة من الطبيعي أن تكون نتائج فريقها بهذه الصورة.
* رئيس اللجنة أسامة ونسي ظل يملأ الصحف بتصريحات الوعود والتأكيدات الجوفاء لحل المشاكل المالية وظل يصر على نفي وجود مشكلة مالية ويصر على تسلم اللاعبين لمرتباتهم حتى أصبح حديثه بمثابة السخرية لدى اللاعبين ولا نريد وصف حديث الرجل بوصف آخر إحتراماً وتقديرًا لمنصب رئيس نادي المريخ.
* كان معسكر القاهرة يسير بهدوء تام ليسافر ونسي فجأة إلى هناك وهو يدعي أن الغرض من سفره تسليم كل اللاعبين مستحقاتهم ليتفاجأ اللاعبون ونحن وكل أهل المريخ بأن الرجل لم يصطحب معه مستحقات ولا يحزنون مما قاد إلى أن تتسبب زيارة ونسي في تعكير صفو المعسكر.
* لن نحلم بنتيجة جيدة في الجزائر تحت قيادة هذا المدرب الضعيف فنياً ونخشى على المريخ من المهزلة والمسخرة حال واصل لو بذات الخطة العقيمة والغبية.
* رئيس القطاع الرياضي عادل أبو جريشة تحدث إلى لاعبي الفريق على الخط أكثر من مرة ولا ندري كيف صمت البلجيكي على هذا التصرف الغريب.
* صمت المدرب على تصرفات رئيس القطاع الرياضي بتوجيه اللاعبين يقودنا إلى تصديق ما يتردد عن شخصيته.
* هناك من تساءل عن من يدرب المريخ.. هل هو لوك أم أبو جريشة؟
*والإجابة على هذا السؤال مهمة جدًا لأجل حفظ الحقوق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
لايزال السمن في الزجاجة

اولا لابد ان نؤكد اننا شاهدنا مباراة كبيرة بين كييرين

نهائي مبكر

جري فيه ما يجري عادة في المباريات الكبيرة

اصرار كبير واخطاء كبيرة.

واستمتع المحائدون باهداف غزيرة

وغضب اهل المريخ علي هذه النتيجة المفخخة

لكن هدفا يتيما للمريخ هناك سيصعد به

لا يزال الامل كبيرا في الترقي

بخطفة كخطفة ضفر في الترجي

هذا عن الغد

اما الامس

ففيه قد دهش الناس من انفتاح دفاع المريخ شوارعا

امير كمال كان في اسوأ حالاته ومع ذلك لم ينبهه المدرب…

وليت المدرب قد لعب بضفر طرفا وادخل العجب في الارتكاز كما فعل مازدا مع رمضان …

جملة اخطاء لاحت من مشاهداتنا لمباراة الامس

واشراقات كذلك…مصيدة التسلل كانت غبية جدا وان كان الاوف واضحا في الهدف الثاني

وتشابه علينا الامر مع المريخ ضد العلمة في الجزائر ومع اضطراب الدفاع الجزائري كان يمكن احتستب بلنت لو وجد لاعبونا جراة الدخول لمنطقة الجزاء…

المريخ افتقد جابسون وايمن بلا شك لكنه كسب راجي.. عاد امس بجدية وهدفين

لاح لنا الامر مثل مباراة الصفاقسي اولا قبل العودة الكبيرة والتعادل المرضي

نعم كان الكل يامل في النصر.. لكن الهزيمة لاحت اقرب

لذلك نرتضي بالتعادل

فالحشد الكبير من الجمهور اثبت عظمة هذا الجمهور وعلو كعبه واغلبيته

لكن كانت هناك مشاكل القت بظلالها بلا شك علي المباراة

تبق القليل علي مباراة الجزائر وحل تلك المشاكل يجعل الامل اكبر والمجموعات اقرب

مع الوضع في الاعتبار ان الوفاق يبدو افضل حالا …لكن كرة القدم ترتبط بالعطاء ولا شي سواه

امنياتنا لم تندفق.. واحلامنا باقية.. وزجاجة السمن لم تكسر …اذن علينا جميعا ان نضع المريخ في حدفات العيون وان يضحي الجميع ويلتفوا حوله حتي يبلغ مقصده…

وللاغلبية نرفع قبعاتنا.. حضورطاغ.. ولسه في باقي.. لسه الاغاني ممكنة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع
هيثم كابو
أحسن نكون واضحين !

* لا يختلف أثنان البتة على أن تعادل المريخ داخل ملعبه بهدفين تعتبر بكل المقاييس نتيجة أقرب للخسارة حتى ولو كان المنافس فريق وفاق سطيف الجزائري حامل لقب دوري أبطال إفريقيا العام قبل الماضي .!

*إن كان للنصر بشائر؛ فإن للتعثر مؤشرات؛ و(كل ما دار في الفترة الأخيرة من حديث حول تذمر اللاعبين وعدم حصولهم على رواتبهم وحوافزهم كان ينبئ بتعادل أمس)؛ ولكن الجميع كانوا يعملون على عدم فتح تلك الملفات لحساسية التوقيت واقتراب ميقات مباراة حاسمة ..!

* لم يكن لاعبو المريخ في كامل جاهزيتهم النفسية والبدنية؛ لذا فقد كان التراجع المرير والأخطاء القاتلة والنتيجة السلبية ..!

* أسباب الإنكسار النفسي وحالة القلق التي يعيشها اللاعبون منذ فترة طويلة تعلمها لجنة التسيير جيداً؛ ولكن اللجنة للأسف لا تهمها حسرات ملايين المحبين لنادي المريخ العظيم ويشغل قادتها أنفسهم بالتشبث بالكراسي والهرولة للوزير المتحامل على المريخ اليسع صديق الذي من المفارقات الغريبة أنه يجدد للتسيير فترة إضافية مقدارها خمسة أشهر تقترب من ضعف فترة التكليف الأساسية، و(اللجنة عاجزة عن التسيير ورافضة تنفيذ البند الأول من التكليف المتمثل في عقد الجمعية العمومية) ..!

* أجرى المريخ مرانه الرئيسي للمباراة مساء أمس الأول بعد عودته متأخراً من القاهرة بصورة تدعو للتساؤل لدرجة أن فريق الجزائري حضر قبل بعثة الزعيم؛ ولم نعرف هل صاحب الأرض وفاق سطيف والمريخ هو الفريق الضيف ..!

* اتهام كل لاعب يطالب بحقوقه أنه متمرد وأكبر من النادي لمحاولة تغبيش وعي الرأي العام المريخي فيما يخص حقوق اللاعبين أمر غير جدير بالإحترام ومن الأسباب التي قادتنا لهذه النقطة منذ ارهاب الشاب شمس الفلاح وتصويره وكأنه (مجرم حرب)؛ ثم توالى السيناريو مع مصعب عمر وصولاً إلي جمال سالم الذي قال رئيس القطاع الرياضي عادل أبو جريشة أن الحارس الإحتياطي المعز محجوب الذي لم يخض أية مباراة تنافسية هذا الموسم أكثر جاهزية منه؛ و(ذاك لعمري حديث غريب) ..!

* تعادل المريخ على أرضه ووسط الجماهير التي ما بخلت عن مساندته منذ الظهر وتحملت هجير الشمس وفرصة عبوره للوفاق لا تزال قائمة، ولكن إذا أعتمدت لجنة التسيير فقط على دعم المشجعين عبر القروبات الحمراء فن تلك الأموال مهما تضاعف حجمها وكبر رقمها لن تفي وحدها بمتطلبات فريق كبير كالمريخ، وعلى اللجنة أن تسعى للحصول على دعم من الحكومة التي عينتها أو تترجل الآن، و(لحدي هنا كفاية عثرات ووعود هلامية لأن الفريق لو أستمر بهذه المكابرة الرعناء سيفارق الأبطال ولن يجد مقعداً في مجموعات الكونفدرالية) ..!

نقوش متفرقة

* نعم تعادل المريخ مع وفاق سطيف ولكنه لم ينهزم بمقبرته ويهرب من أداء مباراة الإياب بالجزائر ..و(حقيقة “الصفر” ما بشوف عوجة رقبتو) ..!

* نعم، نتائج كرة القدم الطبيعية والمعروفة للجميع لا تخرج عن دائرة النصر والهزيمة والتعادل، ولكن غير الطبيعي حقاً هو هروب الأندية من أداء المباريات كما فعل الهلال عام 2008 دون إعتبار لما يترتب على ذلك (الهروب) من تبعات تمس سمعة وإسم ومكانة السودان، و(لا خير في الألسنة التي تتطاول متناسية أرشيف فضائحها الأسود الملئ بالزوغان) ..!

* لا يمكن لنا أبداً أن نكابر أو ننكر حقيقة أن ما فعله الهلال (يوم الهروب العظيم) برفضه السفر للجزائر لأداء مباراة الإياب أما وفاق إسطيف بالبطولة العربية لا يعتبر فضيحة كبرى تتجاوز الوصايفة لتمس كل فريق سوداني، ومطلوب من المريخ بالجزائر للمرة الثانية (إعادة تصحيح الأوضاع) والثأر من جديد للهلال الذي ستظل فضيحة الزوغان ترافقه على مر التاريخ ..!

* الندية بين قطبي الكرة السودانية، لا تلغي واجب المريخ في الثأر للهلال من فضيحة الهروب من وفاق سطيف، و(إن كنا قد فعلنا ذلك العام الماضي فلا تزال أمامنا مهمة تأكيد الجدارة أمام الأندية الحزائرية ورفع رأس كرة القدم السودانية) ..!

* سمعة البلد فوق لكل حاجة لذلك سنثأر مرة ثانية للهلال من وفاق سطيف في قلب العاصمة الجزائرية ..و(لازم الناس تكون عندها وطنية) ..!

* هارب لا تكلمني ..!

نقش أخير

* (فللي) تحدث عن (هلال)

كالأسود الجارية

رفض السفر وسلم النقاط لجيوش الغزاة العاتية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البث المباشر يعود لمباريات الدوري الممتاز

اعلن الفريق أول ركن بكري حسن صالح النائب الاول لرئيس الجمهور عن عودة البث المباشر لمباريات الدوري الممتاز اعتبارا من يوم غدٍ الاثنين بعد ان دفعت الحكومة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم 2 مليار و300 مليون جنيه (بالقديم) في الاجتماع الذي ضم وزير الاعلام ومدير الهيئة القومية للاذاعة والتلفزيون ونائب رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم .. حيث اكد النائب الاول لرئيس الجمهورية الاهتمام بالرياضة ودعمها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يرتب لمواجهة العلمة قبل معركة السطايفة

يرتب المريخ لمواجهة العلمة الجزائري في تجربة ودية بالعملة قبل مباراة الاياب امام وفاق سطيف في دور الستة عشر من دوري ابطال افريقيا في التاسع عشر من ابريل الحالي .. واكمل المريخ ترتيبات السفر للجزائر في الرابع عشر من ابريل الحالي وسنتظم في معسكر مقفول بالعملة.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*اتجهجهنا

بابكر مهدي الشريف

حروف ذهبية 




× جمال سالم، علي جعفر، أمير كمال، بخيت خميس، رمضان عجب، عمر بخيت، راجي، علاء الدين، كوفي، بكري، عنكبة ، هذه هي المجموعة التي بدأت المعركة ليلة أمس، وكانت المفاجأة الداوية هي غياب المالي ما مادو تراوري .

× أول مخالفة كانت لصالح المريخ من فاول ارتكب مع بخيت وبعد تنفيذها خرجت الكرة ركلة ركنية للمريخ بتمريرة لعبت في المرمى من كوفي صداها الحارس بقوة كأول هجمة في المباراة .

× أول مخالفة لوفاق كانت من فاول ارتكبه بكري المدينة مع مساك الضيوف الشمال في الدقيقة 12من الشوط الأول .

× فاجأ الوفاق الجميع بهدف أول رغم أن الاستحواذ كان مريخياً ولكن الخطأ الكبير والساذج والقبيح الذي وقع فيه أمير كمال جعل المريخ يستقبل هدفاً سهلا ومكلفا بكل تأكيد .

× وفي الدقيقة 35 تقريباً استطاع المريخ أن يحرز الهدف التعادلي من كابتنه راجي مستفيداً من رأسية ابن الوزير الذي كان قد استقبل ركنية كوفي المتقنة.

× ولم نهنأ أبدا بهذا الهدف لأن الوفاق استغل الوقوف الخطأ لخط الدفاع المريخي بأكمله وأحرز هدفا ثانيا في الدقيقة 38 أي بعد 3 دقائق فقط هدف راجي .

× هذا الهدف رغم احتجاج بعض الجماهير ، لا أرى فيه أي تسلل لأن لاعب الطرف الأيمن للمريخ رمضان عجب كان متأحرا على مهاجم سطيف الذي لعبت له الكرة، وقام بدوره بالتمرير لزميله المرتاح فكان الهدف الثاني الفاجعة ، ولم يظن أي ظان أن الوفاق يستطيع احراز هدفين في المريخ بأمدرمان أبدا أبدا .

× الرأي عندي أن مظهر المريخ لم يكن سيئا لولا الأخطاء الدفاعية، وهذه أيضا كانت من المفاجآت لنا ليلة أمس، لأن هذا الخط من أفضل الخطوط في الفريق، ولكنها كرة القدم المجنونة .

× فالخطأ الذي وقع فيه أمير كمال ونتج عنه الهدف الأول، كان له الأثر السيئ والسلبي على الفريق، وحتى الجماهير لم تصدق ما حدث،ولم تستوعب ما رأت، لفترة طويلة .

× أسوأ شيئ فعله الجهاز الفني في الشوط الثاني هو اخراج كوفي أكثر لاعبي المريخ نشاطا وحركة خلال الزمن الذي كان متواجدا فيه على أرضية الملعب.

× صحيح المريخ كان الأفضل في اللقاء وأن الفريق الجزائري لم نر فيه ذلك الفريق الجدير بتحقيق هذه النتيجة أمام المريخ في داره ، ولكن الحقيقة تقول ان الوفاق تعادل مع المريخ وسط جماهيره بهدفين لمثلهما في ذهاب مرحلة الستة عشر .

× هذه النتيجة تجعل المريخ على أعتاب الكونفدرالية، ومغادرة البطولة الأولى ، ولكن كرة القدم ليس لها قاعدة أو حسابات ، غير أن فرقنا لا تجيد التعامل في المباريات الخارجية ولا تستطيع تحقيق نتائج جيدة ، وهي لا تمتلك جرأة الانتصار خارج الديار .

× أمير كمال قدم أسوأ مباراة له منذ أن جاء للمريخ ، وكان مرتبكاً وتائهاً وجهجه الفريق بأكمله وكان الأولى بالمغادرة، وارجاع علاء الدين .

× الجهاز الفني عجز تماما عن ادارة المباراة، وتبديلاته لم تضف شيئاً، ولم يوفق في سحب كوفي بصفة خاصة .

الذهبية الأخيرة

× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم الملبد بغيوم حزن التعادل ليلة البارحة ، نقول الوفاق جهجهنا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر
ياسر المنا
غدر المستديرة.. وحكايات عجيبة !

*  تفتقد مباراة أمس البدايات؛ لما حدث فيها من تقلبات وحكايات ممزوجة بين الألم والفرح والصدمة والفخر والأمل.
*  جاءت البداية على عكس كل التوقعات ليدفع المريخ فاتورة الاندفاع وغياب التركيز غاليا.
*  لم تصدق الصفوة والكرة تدخل شباك السالم الذي ضرب كل السيناريوهات والتفاؤل الجميل الذي سبق صافرة الحكم.
*  لعب المريخ دقائق أولى بصورة غريبة ووقع المدافعون في أخطاء بدائية لا تصدق من فريق كبير دخل المباراة بطموح الفوز على الوفاق.
*  المؤشرات والحسابات كلها جاءت مغلوطة في الأداء خلال الشوط الأول وظهر بعض اللاعبين خارج الفورمة ولا ندري أين ضاع مخزون معسكر القاهرة؟.
*  السلبيات إذا أردنا سردها عديدة في الأداء والأسلوب والحركة والانتشار والتغطية.
*  في مثل هذه الأوقات الصعبة يحتاج المريخ أيضا إلى ذكر الإيجابيات التي تمثل نقطة ضوء وإن كان النفق مظلما والفرصة ضئيلة.
*  المستديرة غدرت بالمريخ، وطموحات الصفوة الكبيرة التي كانت تستحق الأفضل ونتيجة تمنحها الفرح مقابل ما قدمته من دعم تأريخي استمر أياما وليالي.
*  شكَّلت عودة المريخ للمباراة صمودا جميلا وقوة إرادة يستحق عليها الفريق التحية.
*  حفظ المريخ ماء وجهه- إلى حد ما-وتفادى خسارة كانت ستكون قاسية وموجعة.
*  ولكن يبقى الأمل ما  دام بقت الفرص موجودة وما دام  للمستديرة أحكامها التي لا تعرف التوقعات أو أي رهان مهما كانت تسنده الظروف ليتحول إلى واقع.
*  أدرك لاعبو المريخ التعادل في توقيت صعب وفي ظروف أكثر صعوبة ليتحملوا مسؤولية رد الاعتبار في الإياب إن استطاعوا لذلك سبيلا.
*  اختلطت مشاعر الصفوة بين الغضب والارتياح النسبي بعد أن أدرك راجي المقاتل هدفي التعادل.
*  تحسن الأداء في الشوط الثاني، وسيطر المريخ لكنه افتقد الفعالية
واللاعب الذي يعرف كيف يضع الكرة في الشباك.
*  سيكون من الظلم أن نتجاوز الروح القتالية التي كان عليها عدد كبير من
اللاعبين خاصة في الشوط الثاني.
*  أقنع المريخ في الشوط الثاني وكان الأفضل لكن سوء الحظ لم يخدمه.
*  كان المريخ يستحق الفوز بهدف ثالث- على الأقل- لكن شاءت الأقدار أن تنتهي المباراة بنتيجة إيجابية للفريق الجزائري.
*  لا يوجد وقت للكثير من الجدل وفتح ملفات التعادل وأسبابه وتنشيط
المفردات التي ستزيد الأوجاع وتهز ما تبقى من ثقة.
*  المسؤولية جماعية والمساندة مطلوبة ودور الصفوة إن كان رائعا واستحق
الإشادة في الأيام الماضية فإن المريخ يحتاجهم في هذا التوقيت أكثر وأكثر.
*  الصفوة أمام فرصة لكتابة درس جديد والبرهان على أنها جمهور معلم فعلا في كل الأوقات.
*  صفوة لا تهزها الأزمات وتضبط نفسها وتتعامل مع الأحداث بحكمة.
*  سهل جدا أن يفجر كل مشجع غضبه لرفضه ما حدث في المباراة والخذلان الذي أصابها.
*  المريخ لا يزال في مواجهة التحدي وتنتظره مباراة أخرى بعد أيام قليلة ولا وقت لغير الالتفاف عسى ولعل.
عصير الكلام
*  حشود كبيرة كانت تستحق أفضل نتيجة.
*  الجماهير الحمراء قلبت الحقيقة.
*  جمهور واعي دائما.
*  غابت خطورة الهجوم الأحمر وطال انتظار الصفوة للشقلبة.
*  بكري اجتهد وحاول لكن سوء الحظ.
*  الهجوم على لوك لن يجدي.
*  والتغيير في الوقت الراهن مستحيل.
*  قراءة الأوراق ضاعت في ثوان معدودة.
*  أرواق الوفاق لم تتغير .
*  الفريق الجزائري سجل هدفين من فرص قليلة.
*  الدفاع لم يكن في يومه.
*  أمير كمال افتقد التركيز والتغطية السليمة.
*  أمير الدفاع يحتاج وقفة ومراجعة.
* الصفوة لم تقصر.
* قامت بالواجب وأكثر.
*  الأخطاء الفنية قصمت ظهر المريخ.
*  نحذِّر من لغة التشفي وإشعال النيران.
*  المريخ تعرض إلى كثير من الصدمات.
* لكنه يعود أكثر قوة.
* العودة تأتي بدعم الصفوة.
*  على الصفوة أن تفوت الفرصة.
*  على كل من يحاول إحداث فتنة.
* وكان الله في العون.
*  نعم القائد راجي.
*

----------


## kampbell

*ارهاصات بالتمديد للجنة تسيير المريخ  

 وردت بعض الانباء التي تفيد بالاتجاه للتمديد للجنة التسيير لنادي المريخ  بعد ان وجدت الفكرة التأييد من اغلب اعضاء المجلس خاصة مع اقتراب فترة  انتقالات اللاعبين التكميلية وفي حال استمرار الفريق في مسابقة دوري ابطال  افريقيا.
*

----------

